# Art Zone, Act 1



## Kirbster (Sep 8, 2008)

So I'll be posting my scribbles on here:




















Meowth










(So yeah sonic now haz 4 fingers)

C+CC is appreciated on my recent pictures, I'm aware that my "earl days" have been very rough xP


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 9, 2008)

Kirbster said:


> So I'll be posting my scribbles on here:


I love this.


----------

